# Dragon Con, 2017



## Saki_Fox_Takeda (Dec 14, 2016)

So, is anyone going to Dragon Con 2017 next year?


----------



## darkstormdragon (Dec 18, 2016)

I'll be heading there  working Security again this year..


----------

